
Opinion Piece on 'Bug Bounty Crusade' - tempVariable
Here is an article which outlines details on an opinion about bug bounties. This same article was word for word posted to a mailing least at breachexchange@lists.riskbasedsecurity.com by Audrey McNeil. Article is located here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;edmdigest.com&#x2F;opinion&#x2F;the-cybersecurity-bug-bounty-crusade&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve assumed that this is a good practice based on personal professional experience and what I hear discussed in broader circles. This piece has a slight taste of distrust for the practice and carefully chooses words like &#x27;Crusade&#x27;, which don&#x27;t carry a positive connotation.<p>Is it on target and how close to the ideal is it?
======
tempVariable
I realize that the article url in text is not transformed to a clickable url,
here it is as a comment: [http://edmdigest.com/opinion/the-cybersecurity-bug-
bounty-cr...](http://edmdigest.com/opinion/the-cybersecurity-bug-bounty-
crusade/)

